# Xbox & PS3 Gamertag



## Georgia (Jun 16, 2012)

So a lot of you guys and girls have lives outside of the gym. Yeah we've covered that. Now a lot of you guys like to play a little bit of gaming too! So let's post up your gamertags so I can kill and/or save your asses online! 

_And post what games you normally play/have_

*BuckshotMJV* = Georgia's Xbox 360 GT

_Battlefield 3!_

I seen a deal online for $2 for 2 months so I'm flipping the seXbox back on. Add me fellas!


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 16, 2012)

XxTaStYcAkEsXx and yes thats right. I use to be a fat kid so what


----------



## Georgia (Jun 16, 2012)

Xbox or PS3?


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 16, 2012)

xbox360. i havent messed with ps since high school


----------



## Georgia (Jun 16, 2012)

Me neither. That's what I had...the PS2 back in HS. I'll be adding you tonight! WOOO! I will have a hard time calling you Tasty Cakes as it sounds like a pet name for a gf. What games you got?


----------



## Mr P (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm old school Atari 2600, won't change it for nothing pitfall makes me feel like a little boy again






http://youtu.be/pwfF5-Wt6YU


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 16, 2012)

Ps3.  Bigherm21. There's about 10 people here on ps3.


----------



## Infantry87 (Jun 16, 2012)

Black ops, mw3, moh


----------



## Georgia (Jun 16, 2012)

Might be picking up the new MoH when it comes out.

Mr. P -- time to step into the 21st century bro. Go out and get you Battlefield 3 and an Xbox and give your wife a kiss because she won't be seeing you for a while


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 16, 2012)

Mr P said:


> I'm old school Atari 2600, won't change it for nothing pitfall makes me feel like a little boy again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and this is what I know how to play, pac-man is the shit


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 16, 2012)

BF 3 amazing game, BF 2 best game ever hands down!


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 16, 2012)

"Flexo05" On PS3, Blk opps, Madden, 2k12, Resident Evil, Need for Speed, Fight Night, Ultimate Alliance, UFC, you get the idea.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 17, 2012)

YMA8888 XBOX360: Mortal Kombat nothing else. Top 10 in Nation brothers! MK Legend...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 18, 2012)

nug27 - xbox.  all i really play is COD tho... lol


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 18, 2012)

Fucking xbox nerds


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 18, 2012)

I just got my son a Wii for his bady.  Anybody wanna get smacked at some Wii boxing??  LOL


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 18, 2012)

Xbox live 360 Backstabber6699    Halo Reach mostly but I have other games


----------



## 0tj0 (Aug 20, 2012)

I know I'm bumping a pretty old thread but my Xbox360 gamer tag is clientadmin 

Right now I'm pretty much just playing mw3 but I get around to some others. Feel free to add me. You may attach a message that says just something like "insight" so I know your not a random. If I'm not at the gym I'm usually online rocking faces off.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 20, 2012)

how about this, you guys would get destroyed by me in Madden!!!!! literally!! but however, i suck badly at all call of duty games just because i put no time in them even though the guys that are good at them deserve much credit.. at madden however, I own EVERYONE on 360


----------



## Jada (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't own either or! I have a wii for the kids I need to get a system but I don't know which one would be best.


----------



## St0ked (Oct 9, 2012)

Bump.  Anybody else wanna add their names. Mine is st0ked_11 on the PS3. Best gaming console known to man. Call of duty all day everyday (except when I'm at the gym or pinning some test)


----------



## Georgia (Oct 9, 2012)

Are you trying to start a console war with that statement sir? Because I have brought my howitzers to your knife fight


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey Georgia we don't have to pay to game online and it's a blue ray player.


----------



## Georgia (Oct 10, 2012)

Looks like my howitzer....is all out of ammo


----------



## csully8080 (Oct 15, 2012)

ps3 csully88.....its football season so strictly madden 13 right now....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2012)

I signed up for xbox live tonight... And played for hours with some friends... I've decided to quit my job and resign from the boards and commit my life to killing noobs on Call of Duty Black Ops II.


----------



## g0re (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Xbox &amp; PS3 Gamertag*



PillarofBalance said:


> I signed up for xbox live tonight... And played for hours with some friends... I've decided to quit my job and resign from the boards and commit my life to killing noobs on Call of Duty Black Ops II.



Add me.  Same name as on here.  O is a zero


----------



## Georgia (Dec 31, 2012)

Buckshotmjv bitches xbox


----------



## staxs (Dec 31, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I signed up for xbox live tonight... And played for hours with some friends... I've decided to quit my job and resign from the boards and commit my life to killing noobs on Call of Duty Black Ops II.



POB i got a year membership for xbox live last christmas and Just realized i had it but it ran out...


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 31, 2012)

Lol that sucks staax.  I haven't been on much. Bo2 kinda sucks I'm not a big fan.


----------



## Illtemper (Dec 31, 2012)

goincrzy on ps3 is mine.. Yes Xbox IS the best console!! Hahaha!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 31, 2012)

I will destroy u people on madden for xbox


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 31, 2012)

Im still rockin the sega genesis madden 94 all day


----------



## BigTruck (Jan 1, 2013)

I play with g0 add me as well same as here


----------



## Popeye (Jan 1, 2013)

I have halo 4 and blak ops 2...... just no ambition to play


----------

